# Where To De-winterize?



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

Joy and I are going to be taking our first trip in our new 2008 23RS this coming weekend (actually this is our first trip in ANY RV). It is going to be to a campground about 20 miles away, with full hookups, so that we can learn about the trailer, its systems, and, in general, try to get all of the bugs out.

But, I have a question about de-winterizing. I have no accessibility to water or sewer in the storage yard. And, what's more, there is probably not enough room to pull the trailer up in front of my house. So, what to do? I'm wondering why I couldn't take the trailer to the campground and get rid of the anti-freeze, via the gray tank, into the CG's sewer system. Further, if this is feasible, why couldn't I then sanitize the freshwater tank and lines using the same approach. I would fill up the freshwater tank while adding bleach, let it sit for 4 hours, and then drain it, again via the gray tank, into the CG's sewer system. I would then refill the tank with freshwater and continue to purge and fill until the taste of the bleach is out of the system.

Please give my your opinion on two aspects of this question:

First, is what I propose technically feasible, and second, is this something that should, or should not, be done in a CG?

My alternative, although not very convenient, would be to take the RV to my daughter's house where there is room to work on it.

Thanks for your help,
Rick


----------



## mandm (Mar 15, 2008)

we are in the same boat...er....situation you are in. Newbies learnin' their way. Going camping this weekend too. Say we compare stories next sunday at this time?


----------



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

mandm said:


> we are in the same boat...er....situation you are in. Newbies learnin' their way. Going camping this weekend too. Say we compare stories next sunday at this time?


We'll make it a point to do that. Now THAT should be an interesting post! I'm still dizzy from the "backing up" lessons my DSIL gave me this afternoon. I don't think I have ever done anything in my life less intuitive than trying to back-up a trailer.

Rick


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Why not use the campground? When your camper was winterized, if they used antifreeze, it should have been the "pink stuff". The "pink stuff", although it would not taste good, will not harm you. It will kill grass, but it can be flushed into a sewer system. If you are unable to complete this task at your place of storage and don't have the space to work on it at home, I'd say, sure, do it at the campground. If you are staying at a CG with full hookup's you will not need to use your freshwater tank which would allow you plenty of time to get it sanitized while you relax on your first outing. ENJOY!!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I use a small bucket to (save) the pink stuff from the faucets. That way i'll use less next fall, also it will keep it out of the camp ground septic tank or the treatment plant. James


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

NIce recycling tip GarethsDad.







I didn't realize one could do that!!
Thanks,
Ember


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Since it takes less then two gallons and at 3 bucks a gallon I am not sure there is really a good reason to try and save it for reuse. The anti freeze will be diluted from the residual water in the lines and will be less effective next time around.

As for the OP, no problem doing it as you propose but ask the camp ground first if they are on city or septic systems. If on septic I would try to collect most of the antifreeze and take it to the city waste collection (or dump it down your drain when you get home) if the camp is on city sewer then flush away. The reason I say this is the campground sewer septic system already has to deal with a lot of chemicals and you really do not want to add to that witches brew.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Since it takes less then two gallons and at 3 bucks a gallon I am not sure there is really a good reason to try and save it for reuse. The anti freeze will be diluted from the residual water in the lines and will be less effective next time around.
> 
> As for the OP, no problem doing it as you propose but ask the camp ground first if they are on city or septic systems. If on septic I would try to collect most of the antifreeze and take it to the city waste collection (or dump it down your drain when you get home) if the camp is on city sewer then flush away. The reason I say this is the campground sewer septic system already has to deal with a lot of chemicals and you really do not want to add to that witches brew.


If you would not put it into the septic that why would you think that it's ok to dump into the sewer system. It's one or more chemicals that would need to be prossesed out of the waste water treatment. Think of the problems off prescription drugs that are showing up in the (city) drinking water supply. How did they get there? They went in with the #2 through the loo. James (sorry if this seems like a rant but most people have no clue as to where their water comes from or where it gos to.)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> If you would not put it into the septic that why would you think that it's ok to dump into the sewer system. It's one or more chemicals that would need to be prossesed out of the waste water treatment. Think of the problems off prescription drugs that are showing up in the (city) drinking water supply. How did they get there? They went in with the #2 through the loo. James (sorry if this seems like a rant but most people have no clue as to where their water comes from or where it gos to.)


Ok, so what should we do?








I'm all for being enviornmentally sensitive. Any medication that gets tossed, goes in the trash, taped and bagged like the EPA asks (I can't do anything with the #1 or #2 filtered byproducts...







). Nearly my whole house is CFL's (including dimmable recessed floods) and the 2 that have burned out to date are in a plastic bag waiting to be disposed of properly. I minimize fertilizer use on the lawn, and the subdivision's runoff is collected in a retention pond to supposedly minimize the impact on the rivers around us.

I could not winterize, but then I'd have to buy a new trailer every year which seems like a waste of resources.









Don't get me wrong, I do think when I dump 2-3 gallons of pink down the drain, but I don't know of a better solution. I thought of filling the pipes with Single Malt, and then consuming the "waste" come spring, but I don't like water with my Scotch and don't think I would be able to safely return the OB to storage afterward...


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

But what if you blew out the water lines with compressed air then put in the 2 gallons of pink. Now in the spring save as much of the pink as possible. Let the 1 qt that made it into the traps and tanks go. Also how far would it (the pink) need to be diluted before would freeze? James


----------



## mandm (Mar 15, 2008)

Next Sunday Rick we'll compare stories. I can handle the backing up part due to owing boats and jet ski's but I'm learning that a camper takes a little longer to react that a 10 foot jet ski.....stay tuned


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> But what if you blew out the water lines with compressed air then put in the 2 gallons of pink. Now in the spring save as much of the pink as possible. Let the 1 qt that made it into the traps and tanks go. Also how far would it (the pink) need to be diluted before would freeze? James


Acutally, I do blow the lines out first. My concern is that I'm going to flush the pink out with water. Like Andy said, I'm a little nervous on how far it can get watered down before it freezes. Especially if you get a REALLY cold snap like the guys in Alberta got?!?!


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

If the "pink stuff" is "technically" not harmful is comsuned, then what is the problem putting it down the drain? It will just get EXTREMELY diluted, and then not harmful at all. I am more worried about what people flush out of their body systems than the few gallons of pink stuff that will go into the system. If I get some pink stuff in my, then I know I won't freeze to death.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> Since it takes less then two gallons and at 3 bucks a gallon I am not sure there is really a good reason to try and save it for reuse. The anti freeze will be diluted from the residual water in the lines and will be less effective next time around.
> 
> As for the OP, no problem doing it as you propose but ask the camp ground first if they are on city or septic systems. If on septic I would try to collect most of the antifreeze and take it to the city waste collection (or dump it down your drain when you get home) if the camp is on city sewer then flush away. The reason I say this is the campground sewer septic system already has to deal with a lot of chemicals and you really do not want to add to that witches brew.


If you would not put it into the septic that why would you think that it's ok to dump into the sewer system. It's one or more chemicals that would need to be prossesed out of the waste water treatment. Think of the problems off prescription drugs that are showing up in the (city) drinking water supply. How did they get there? They went in with the #2 through the loo. James (sorry if this seems like a rant but most people have no clue as to where their water comes from or where it gos to.)
[/quote]

The problem is VOLUME, septic systems are not as diluted as city sewer systems. Septic systems are for you and your toilet to use, if you drink the pink then #1 it into the toilet to go into the septic tank then fine. Otherwise take it to the city waste disposal.

Due to my location and the chance to have really cold temps the saving of RV anti freeze for next season is not a risk I wish to take even though I blow the water out before I fill the system with Pink.


----------



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks everybody for your responses and help so far.

However, while several of you talked about the pros and cons of dumping the "pink stuff", I don't think anybody talked about dumping the bleach water after sanitizing. Does anybody have any thoughts on that?

Thanks, again, for all your help. These kinds of questions loom large for us newbies.

Rick


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I do the same with the bleach water (down the drain). It is as dilluted as it would be in the laundry, so I can't imagine it causing big problems.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Sanitizing is not just for the fresh water holding tank, you should also run bleach water through all the water lines. This is going to limit your use of the water system for several hours while the clorox solution does it's thing. Then there is the usual rinsing or the system to get rid of the bleach smell and taste.

Reading about how some of you have to finagle to get things done with the OB makes me feel really fortunate to have ours residing in our backyard.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We have the same situation. No good place to flush out at home. Especially in Spring with every thing wet and squishy! We nearly had free wheelin' Outback after in sank in and shifted one Spring here in the yard. We have used the campground as a place to flush out.

I never thought about the septic/ sewer debate. The campground we usually use is on a public sewer line. My thought was it'd be OK since most likely all the permanant sites would be in need of doing the same







.

I hope we have not broken some kind of unspoken camper code of etique law.

Anyway a few tips

We flush the antifreeze and run the system clear. Sanitizing we usually do over the night or if we are going to leave the trailer for awhile to make it easier to let the bleach solution sit in the system. Make sure you don't forget a funnel or something to help pour in your sanitizing agent. I have found a small plastic beverage bottle (16 or 24oz) with the bottom end cut off works very nicely.

Advice on your first trip stay calm. You will eventually do something you'll look back on later and kick yourself for. This is what the best campfire stories are made of later. It's just like anything else the more you do it the better you get at it. Not just the driving and backing all of it from set up to maitenance. The good news is camping folk in general are nice folk! You'll always find a helping hand if you need it. (of course every village has and idiot or two so be patient if you find one.)

Go Have Fun!!


----------

